# Municpal Police Training Committee (MPTC)



## hack1631 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is possible, and if so, if it is even beneficial?????

In my last post about cs exams, one member replied with..."..._Look elsewhere or *put yourself through the MPTC academy*. That's how those people will get the job they want. ..."_

I did some research but didnt know if it was even possible to put your self through the academy (for a fee of $2500), or if it is even recomended???????

Below is some general info about MPTC academy dates.

Please help if anyone has any info????????????????????????????????????? Thanks

*ACADEMY*

*TENTATIVE START DATES*

* START DATES*

*NOTES*

Boylston​Jan 29, 2007​​Accepting full-time applicants for standby only
Plymouth​April 23, 2007​​
Reading​April 16, 2007​
South Weymouth​​Nov 27, 2006
In Session
Western Mass​March 5, 2007​


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the MPTC run academys (the ones you listed) don't take self-sponsors anymore. I know the Lowell Academy will take you as long as a department will at least sign off on you, meaning you don't have a job with them at the end. I don't know about the MBTA Academy.


----------

